# Kahr factory magazines



## dalealan (Aug 23, 2008)

Have two brand new never used Kahr factory clips, 8 round, K920, KT9, for sale. Take $32 each or $64 for both, free shipping. Pay Pal, money order, certified check, whatever.

[email protected]

Dale Alan, Texas


----------

